# Best tablet for on-location preview



## trof2 (Nov 26, 2013)

Guys,
What is the most effective means of previewing your photos on location when lugging around a laptop is not a possibility? I frequently find myself in the situation when exposures shown on the camera screen are drastically different from when I take them into lightroom. I'm thinking of perhaps getting a tablet with either lightroom or some decent preview software that reads Raw, and using it to check shots on location.
I'm leaning towards a full-featured tablet like the Asus W700... although I would prefer something lighter and less expensive. I'll be getting a 70d, and I think its wifi will be very useful for this. 
I would be interested in hearing what other people here would recommend.


----------



## WPJ (Nov 26, 2013)

Surface pro 2 running light room, need I say more


----------



## Ruined (Nov 26, 2013)

+1 Surface Pro 2


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 26, 2013)

Lightroom is probably not a good choice for viewing images, its a image editor.

I'd get a ipad air for viewing raw images, there are raw viewers that work with it, its going to impress a client a lot more.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 26, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Lightroom is probably not a good choice for viewing images, its a image editor.
> 
> I'd get a ipad air for viewing raw images, there are raw viewers that work with it, its going to impress a client a lot more.



+1

iPad mini Air. Snapseed and Photogene will open .cr2 files. The mini is just so portable, and the retina display of the Air is very good.


----------



## captainkanji (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm now using the iPad air with the EOS app. It just reviews the jpegs, but that is good enough for me until I get home. I'm mainly use it to get some quick shots on Facebook or to check focus and exposure. I'm loving the wifi combined with retina display.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 26, 2013)

+1 for iPad


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 29, 2013)

i'm using the new google nexus 7 super sharp resolution cheap and can use chain fire dslr controller unlike iOS device which STILL don't support usb host... :


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 29, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> i'm using the new google nexus 7 super sharp resolution cheap and can use chain fire dslr controller unlike iOS device which STILL don't support usb host... :


 
Can you deceipher that for me? I'm interested, but don't understand the jargon.

Thanks.


----------



## hjaeger (Nov 29, 2013)

+1 for Surface Pro


----------



## dexstrose (Nov 29, 2013)

what's neat, after a shoot and I was breaking down my lights and putting gear away, I gave the ipad air and have my friends preview the photos. They were amazed to get to see the shots. 

My 6d is neat to show raw files on the ipad right away. 

Take a look at the Dell venue 8 that runs Microsoft 8. It's goes for around $300.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 29, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > i'm using the new google nexus 7 super sharp resolution cheap and can use chain fire dslr controller unlike iOS device which STILL don't support usb host... :
> ...



this app

http://dslrcontroller.com

running on this

http://www.amazon.com/Google-Nexus-Tablet-7-Inch-Black/dp/B00DVFLJKQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1385703409&sr=8-1&keywords=nexus+7

i use one of these OTG cables to hook up the camera and its also a card reader

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=141122681882

then you also need the free android app nexus media importer


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 29, 2013)

wickidwombat said:
 

> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...


 
It does sound interesting, I'm interested in a tablet that can control my camera wirelessly. It does sound like some tinkering is required to do this for a camera with no built-in wifi, but certainly something I can handle..

I do want a larger table though, too bad it doesn't work for ipad or Kindle.


----------



## Ruined (Nov 29, 2013)

OP specifically mentioned issues with exposures not looking on the screen like lightroom when he gets home.

Thus, the best way to see this in the field is to very simply run lightroom, not some other program that may display differently than lightroom as well.

Plenty of Windows 8.1 tablets out now that can run real Lightroom - Surface Pro 2, Dell Venue Pro 11, Asus T100TA (weighs about same as ipad air), etc... Why gimp oneself with an iPad viewer or look at JPGs when you can actually get the real deal in Lightroom, viewing AND editing if you wish?

I actually ran a photo booth in the field using Lightroom on the T100TA, worked really well! Basically if you get a Haswell Y CPU tablet, you will get around 7-8hrs battery life and super fast lightroom. If you get an Intel Atom Bay Trail Quad Core, you will get good enough Lightroom (this is what I used) and about 11-16 hours of battery life depending on the model.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 29, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



i've ordered the android thing they recommend once i get it to test out i'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 29, 2013)

Ruined said:


> OP specifically mentioned issues with exposures not looking on the screen like lightroom when he gets home.


 
To address this, be aware that many tablets have a limited color gamut, and will ALWAYS look different from a nicely calibrated color monitor with a wider color gamut. There is nothing that can be done except to be sure you pick a tablet with as wide a color gamut as possible. Neither Lightroom or any other software can fix a limited color gamut.
The DisplayMate web site evaluates a lot of mobile displays for vatious charcheristics that are of interest to Photographers. 
http://www.displaymate.com/index.html

You can see the extensive results here for some of the full sized tablets. If I were going to pick a tablet which would have a display and colors that were as close to a real monitor as possible, it would be a Kindle HDX, followed closely by the Ipad air. The Surface RT is good but the Samsung is a step down.

http://www.displaymate.com/Surface_RT_ShootOut_1.htm


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 30, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Ruined said:
> 
> 
> > OP specifically mentioned issues with exposures not looking on the screen like lightroom when he gets home.
> ...



nice link thanks for the info 

here is what they say about the new nexus 7 

"Overview of the new Google Nexus 7
The new Google Nexus 7 (manufactured for Google by Asus) has a very impressive display that uses the highest performance LCDs with Low Temperature Poly Silicon LTPS, the same technology used in the iPhone 4 and 5, but on the new Nexus 7 with more than 3 times the screen area – it’s currently the second largest LTPS on a mobile display after the Kindle Fire HDX 8.9 mentioned above. The very high efficiency LTPS technology allows the new Nexus 7 display to provide a full 100 percent Color Gamut and at the same time produce the brightest Tablet display that we have measured so far in this Shoot-Out series. More on these issues below."

100% color gamut  i know i felt it was really nice to use and view picture on but wasn't expecting that

full article
http://www.displaymate.com/Tablet_ShootOut_4.htm


----------



## zim (Nov 30, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Ruined said:
> ...



+1 thanks for the link very interesting, surprised they've not done the RT Pro yet though, maybe I just missed it


----------



## WPJ (Nov 30, 2013)

The original RT had a low red screen now the SurfaceRT 2 has the same screen as the pro, its just the rt has 5 point touch and the pro has 10 point touch.

the RT only runs store apps, lightroom is not one of them, the pro is a full laptop which has a pen,and can also turn into a tablet like Waco (sp) for your pc


----------



## Pag (Nov 30, 2013)

Just bought a Surface Pro 2, and l can confirm the awesomeness. The screen is great, the system is fast and it runs any windows apps including Lightroom. The pressure-sensitive pen is great to edit photos with, and the system comes with impressive handwriting recognition (which I'm using now...)


----------



## WPJ (Nov 30, 2013)

Pag said:


> Just bought a Surface Pro 2, and l can confirm the awesomeness. The screen is great, the system is fast and it runs any windows apps including Lightroom. The pressure-sensitive pen is great to edit photos with, and the system comes with impressive handwriting recognition (which I'm using now...)



NICE WORK. I jut got an RT let week for 149 I could not say no to that. A pro I next on my list


----------



## trof2 (Nov 30, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Ruined said:
> 
> 
> > OP specifically mentioned issues with exposures not looking on the screen like lightroom when he gets home.
> ...



Thank you for the recommendation. That is a very helpful website.


----------



## jVillaPhoto (Nov 30, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is an iOS app out there (no jailbreak) that will let you view photos with the camera connection kit without having to import them onto the iPad first? I would love if something like that existed! I hate having to import the photos in order to view them. I have an iPad 3 if that makes any difference. If not, I'll look into a surface pro tablet that everyone seems to really like  thanks!


----------



## WPJ (Nov 30, 2013)

Surface and plug in a card reader and away you go


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 30, 2013)

jVillaPhoto said:


> Does anyone know if there is an iOS app out there (no jailbreak) that will let you view photos with the camera connection kit without having to import them onto the iPad first? I would love if something like that existed! I hate having to import the photos in order to view them. I have an iPad 3 if that makes any difference. If not, I'll look into a surface pro tablet that everyone seems to really like  thanks!



All the Canon WFT's will let you do that via a web browser, you can look through the cards in the camera in thumbnails, full page or full resolution without downloading them to the iPad, or phone, or any browser equipped device.


----------



## HankMD (Dec 1, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> i'm using the new google nexus 7 super sharp resolution cheap and can use chain fire dslr controller unlike iOS device which STILL don't support usb host... :



+1 for Nexus 7 (2013). 

I haven't tried DSLR Controller (still in beta) but seems pretty powerful.



WPJ said:


> Surface pro 2 running light room, need I say more



It's quite a bit heavier compared to Nexus or iPads. More like an ultrabook.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 1, 2013)

jVillaPhoto said:


> Does anyone know if there is an iOS app out there (no jailbreak) that will let you view photos with the camera connection kit without having to import them onto the iPad first? I would love if something like that existed! I hate having to import the photos in order to view them. I have an iPad 3 if that makes any difference. If not, I'll look into a surface pro tablet that everyone seems to really like  thanks!


I don't think that "everyone" Recommends the Surface Pro, there are a lot of reviews done properly by professionals. If you want a Windows8 tablet for photography, you can do better. Its not bad, just not rated as the best, and its expensive. I'm still holding off until after Christmas when we will see some big price drops on some gear. I have a problem seeing the fine details on a 10-12 inch screen, I'm going to get a tune up of my glasses soon, if that helps, I may go for a new one in January.


----------



## totoreco (Dec 1, 2013)

iPad, iPhone with this
http://camranger.com/product/297/


----------



## msatter (Dec 1, 2013)

Or on Android http://dslrcontroller.com/guide-wifi_mr3040.php


----------



## Ruined (Dec 1, 2013)

HankMD said:


> It's quite a bit heavier compared to Nexus or iPads. More like an ultrabook.



Asus T100TA ($349-$399) runs Lightroom well and weighs about the same as an iPad Air


----------



## pwp (Dec 1, 2013)

Personally I like the iPad Mini, but in reality, any of the tablets mentioned will do the job. 
Here's a very cool piece of hardware for managing your tablet while you're on location:
http://www.robgalbraith.com/content_paged653.html?cid=7-11664-11812
http://www.tethertools.com/plugging-in/wallee-ipad-modular-case/
http://www.shop.tethertools.com/Articulating-Arm-Clamp-Kit-RS982BDL.htm

-pw


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 1, 2013)

WPJ said:


> ... the pro is a full laptop which has a pen,and can also turn into a tablet like Waco (sp) for your pc



By this, do you mean it is possible to use a Surface Pro as a touch input device for a PC?


----------



## Ruined (Dec 2, 2013)

Good read from someone who has owned everything: http://www.mylifeinhdr.com/2013/02/26/surface-pro-for-photographers/


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 2, 2013)

I'd buy a Surface Pro 2. It's a tablet when you want one and a PC when you need it.


----------



## BoneDoc (Dec 2, 2013)

Eye-fi card along with an iPad Air .


----------



## WPJ (Dec 2, 2013)

danski0224 said:


> WPJ said:
> 
> 
> > ... the pro is a full laptop which has a pen,and can also turn into a tablet like Waco (sp) for your pc
> ...



I'll look up the name of the app again buy yes I do remember seeing an app for this


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 2, 2013)

WPJ said:


> I'll look up the name of the app again buy yes I do remember seeing an app for this



Now that would be awesome.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 2, 2013)

All of the prior suggestions are great.

I have another suggestion but it will but it will be higher in price and compares more to the MacBook Air instead of the iPad Air. Personally I think a nook HD+, Nexus 7 or Kindle HDX would be sufficient for field viewing.

The new *Lenovo Yoga 2 Pro* has an incredible *13" 3200x1800 IPS QHD+ Display*. It's a hybrid ultrabook laptop/tablet that weighs 3.1 lbs and the screen swivels 360 degrees. It has a i7 CPU, Haswell chipset, 8G RAM, 256G SSD, and touchscreen. Best Buy got some kind of deal on them so they are only $1200 right now if you can get one.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/lenovo-ideapad-yoga-2-pro-ultrabook-2-in-1-13-3-touch-screen-laptop-8gb-memory-silver/1817254.p?id=1219065404810&skuId=1817254

I set a couple up for client and they are pretty amazing.

In another 2-3 months Lenovo will release an 11" Yoga 2 Pro version too.


----------



## grahamsz (Dec 16, 2013)

BoneDoc said:


> Eye-fi card along with an iPad Air .



I use the Eyefi along with a Nexus 7 and it works really well. Especially with a dual-slot camera - I write low res jpegs to the eyefi so they are nearly instantly on the tablet then drop the raws to the compact flash card.

I wouldn't use it for proofing the exposure or anything like that, but it's really nice for product photography since it works on site and you can use it to proof for composition, making sure things are square, catching reflections that aren't right.


----------

